# Heel Slide for a beginner with dropfoot



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Stiffest boots possible and forward lean on your highback!


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

Mystery2many said:


> Stiffest boots possible and forward lean on your highback!


This. Stiff boots and forward lean will allow you to engage your heelside edge more with shin movements, rather than ankle movements.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Go read and examine these threads....there are similar issues...

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/135290-amputee-valgus-knee.html

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-snowboard-coaching/158649-heelside-woes.html


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

serkanz said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need your advice.
> 
> ...


I presume you were using rental boots as well? My first time in rental boots, they were a half sized too big,.. worn and packed out by god only knows how many other people? My foot moved around so much in them, I could practically stand on my toes "Inside" the boot! With that gear? It was impossible for me to get up on my toe edge! (…NOT impossible to catch that edge however!) :facepalm1: :laugh:

Unless you are at a larger mountain resort community? You may not have the option of renting better quality gear than is usually available at the smaller local hills.

It does sound as if you will need some stiffer boots. A good set of bindings is a good idea also. You should be able to dial in enough forward lean into the highbacks so that you can control and set your heel edge with pressure from the backs of your legs & calves! Ask a knowledgable friend, instructor or shop person about adjusting the highbacks & forward lean to help that issue! 

It takes time & practice! None of which feels too fun when your having trouble like that! Hope you get it sorted out soon!


----------



## serkanz (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi,

Thanks for your replies. You're right chomps1211, I used rental equipments including boots, and I had no idea about the importance of snowboarding equipment and tuning. 

I wore socks that were thick, also there was no forward lean on my boots, I didn't know that was an adjustable thing. In the near future I may not have a chance to buy my own equipment. I should go on with rentals. But next time I will concentrate more on forward lean adjustments and try a stiffer boots those lock my ankles.

In addition to that, as a beginner and having problems with heel slide what binding angles should I use?

Thanks again for your valuable comments


----------



## kumimajava (Oct 11, 2011)

serkanz said:


> In addition to that, as a beginner and having problems with heel slide what binding angles should I use?


What were you using this time?

When I was starting out, the typical angles were for a full-positive stance: +15 front foot, +6 back. I started from that, and adjusted both a bit more positive over time. It's surprising how quickly some alignments just felt 'comfortable' and others didn't... so do experiment.

I get the feeling that nowadays many people ride with a ducked-out stance from the beginning. I'll let the duckstance-mob advise on that, as I duck out of the way :storm:


----------



## serkanz (Mar 2, 2015)

kumimajava said:


> What were you using this time?
> 
> When I was starting out, the typical angles were for a full-positive stance: +15 front foot, +6 back. I started from that, and adjusted both a bit more positive over time. It's surprising how quickly some alignments just felt 'comfortable' and others didn't... so do experiment.
> 
> I get the feeling that nowadays many people ride with a ducked-out stance from the beginning. I'll let the duckstance-mob advise on that, as I duck out of the way :storm:


I used +15 front 0 back goofy. 

I may also try +6 for my back foot cause that made me uncomfortable.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Make sure your lacing them snug. I see more rental boots then I can truly count laced for style rather than their function, to hold your feet snug. 

I have made mention over the years to obviously new riders to tighten (relace) their boots. Some have taken this and thanked me later when we saw each other in line. Others just snubbed the advice and I saw them just as snow covered and colder then when I previously saw them. 

Also if after "X" time on the hill you don't feel comfortable in your boots, remember they are rentals. 
** go exchange them bigger/smaller what ever you need **

Will this replace knowing how to snowboard, no but it damn will help you learn when your equipment is on correctly. 

Good luck hope you catch the fever as many of us did.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

serkanz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your replies. You're right chomps1211, I used rental equipments including boots, and I had no idea about the importance of snowboarding equipment and tuning.
> 
> ...


The forward lean We're referring to is adjusted at the highback of your bindings. The boots may or may not have much lean built into them, but it isn't adjustable.

Also,.. regarding the bindings and highbacks, along with dialing in some forward lean to them, if the rental bindings allow for this particular adjustment,..? You want to have the shop adjust the highbacks so that they are parallel to the board's heel edge or as close as possible. This also helps maximize the amount of pressure you can apply to your heelside edge.

As for using forward angles. I cannot speak with any authority to the effect that would provide as I have always ridden with ducked angles. I also do not know the full extent of any limitations that having "drop foot" might entail,..!

I will however hazard a guess, _and if someone else with more experience knows better they can correct me if I'm wrong,…!!_

If while riding ducked angles and after making the adjustments to your highbacks, boot fit, etc. you still have great difficulty applying any pressure to the heel edge of the board? It might actually be beneficial to go ahead and try using forward angles on the bindings.

I'm not certain, but it would seem to me that in this type of stance? You might be able to gain or use some added leverage from the using your knees and the sides of the lower leg/calf?

Again, I am just guessing, but with both feet pointed in a forward facing stance? It would seem to me that you would not be quite so reliant on lifting with the toes to get that heel side pressure as you are when ducked!

Please, anyone,.. if this is wrong or flawed logic, correct me!


----------

